

Learning Scheme in Emacs - sathish316
http://languageagnostic.blogspot.com/2011/05/mit-scheme-in-emacs.html

======
melling
Someday, hopefully soon, Scheme will join Elisp as an official Emacs language.

<http://www.red-bean.com/guile/notes/emacs-lisp.html>

~~~
alnayyir
As an avid elisper:

No. Just...no.

The lexical scope doesn't make sense for the kind of scripting done in Emacs
and having a unified language (unlike vim with many people bolting their
preferred language onto it) for the most part is a huge boon.

90% of the people I see rooting for this don't actually write anything for
Emacs.

~~~
muuh-gnu
As I understood it, the goal is not to simply allow Guile alongside Elisp,
with the intent to confuse users, but to eventually replace Elisp completely.
Guile devs are claiming that their Elisp implementation running on top of
guile provides several substantial benefits over Emacs own C-implementation of
elisp:

* higher speed

* native threads

* lexical scope

* ffi

* module system

* goops, guiles object system

Emacs is a key GNU project, but to the detriment of the overall project
philosophy, it uses an extension language no other GNU project uses and never
will use. Elisp may be working for emacs, but it is isolating it from all
other apps, since nobody else uses Elisp. The long term goal of GNU is to
"emacsify" the whole system, i.e. to enable emacs and other apps to talk to
each other over guile es their universal scripting interface.

~~~
alnayyir
Do you have any idea how much stuff we've written in Elisp?

It's. Not. Worth. It.

You people don't even listen when we try to explain that lexical scope is
unnecessary and potentially even a bad idea.

Threads? Come on. :\

~~~
artlogic
Could you expand on "lexical scope is unnecessary and potentially even a bad
idea"? I'm really curious given that fact that almost all the languages I use
support lexical and not dynamic scope.

~~~
alnayyir
<http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/elisp/html_node/Scope.html>

<http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/emacs-paper.html#SEC17>

The docs and the man himself say it best.

------
djcb
Hmm, I usually use guile[1] + geiser[2] in emacs, which works quite well for
me. There's even an info-version[3] of SICP, so all the fun can happen within
emacs.

[1] <http://www.gnu.org/s/guile/> [2]
<https://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/geiser/> [3]
<http://www.neilvandyke.org/sicp-texi/>

------
mahmud
DrScheme.

~~~
gclaramunt
I was going through "The Little Schemer" and reached the point where pen &
paper wasn't enough. Installed MIT Scheme but quickly got frustrated by Emacs.
Tried DrScheme/DrRacket and it was awesome. Highly recommended

~~~
ahmicro
The same thing, I just getting started SICP and I find DrScheme/DrRacket more
interactive

------
alexott
Some time ago I wrote an article (<http://alexott.net/en/writings/emacs-
devenv/EmacsScheme.html>) on working with scheme from emacs - maybe it will
useful for somebody. Although it doesn't cover great geiser package yet...

